# Java fern



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

what can i do to make my Java fern more green? its getting brownish spots.It is reg cycled water, do i need a plant additive? i have the correct lighting for it.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

brownish spots is a desease. I had a java fern too with that desease. I think you should prune all the leaves with the spots as when the leaves touch each other that is ow the desease spreads. Check Simpte for more info


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not a disease. A sign that the plant is going to reproduce. They are called sporangia.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

It kind of depends on the kind of brown spots to be specific.
If they are nice circular areas on the under side of the leaf they are plantlet spores, but if they are irregular yellowy brown areas you see from the top of the leaf and they start to get holey, those are generally older leaves that are dying. Cut them off.


----------



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

all the leave on one of my Java Ferns are all brown, some green on them, trying to get them to grow back, all my plants in my 5gla are dying. I use Florapride.


----------

